

VPN.sh - £1/year VPN in 21 worldwide locations - halfpipe
http://www.vpn.sh/paywhatyouwant.php

======
asadlionpk
Got one for myself. I admit I don't really have a real use for this, but the
offer is good and they accept bitcoin!

------
brettfarrow
A great idea and a great offer. One thing that always worries me though: my
first welcome email included my account password (that is, the one I used when
signing up as opposed to the one needed for VPN use) in plain text. Isn't that
a big no-no for security?

~~~
halfpipe
This is currently in review - however generally this is seen as a "no-no" if
the passwords are also __stored __in plaintext - which they are not. Hope this
helps a little, and the fact that it 's in review may give some confidence
that it's actually being looked in to.

------
Groxx
Probably related:
[http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1317642](http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1317642)

edit: actually, maybe not. But similar deal, and more context than just a
shopping cart.

~~~
halfpipe
Offer is still running - further information on the specific offer than just
the WHT link can be found here: [http://pwyw.vpn.sh](http://pwyw.vpn.sh)

Nice find on the WHT link though :D

~~~
Groxx
That's a much better link, thanks!

~~~
halfpipe
No worries :) feel free to share it around, as it's likely to disappear before
2014 starts!

------
znowi
Why do they require all the personal data for the account including place of
residence?

------
morgo
Having a VPN service like this is useful for testing Geo-based features.

I've used / can recommend [https://wonderproxy.com/](https://wonderproxy.com/)

------
lawl
Sadly it's only 20GB traffic but then again for £1 per year that seems okay.

